

Uploadcare handles uploading, storing and processing files for you - danabramov
https://uploadcare.com

======
_neil
Appears to be very similar to filepicker.io functionality-wise, but has a much
cleaner design in my opinion. Good job guys.

~~~
va1en0k
Hi!

Thank you, this was our goal (not to be similar with filepicker.io, but to
have a clean, straightforward way to handle files). :-)

------
zaidf
Highly recommend renaming Lifetime account to something else.

~~~
va1en0k
Ha-ha, I'm on it.

------
level09
I tried a video upload, it would be a killer if it can provide Other types of
links like:

* The normal CDN link for HTML video players and direct download. * http pseudo streaming link for flash players * HLS streaming link for iOS devices * other formats like ogg,webm

~~~
va1en0k
Hey,

Yes, we're working on it! :-)

------
clientbiller
Looks cool. I may want to use for my business. Can you email me -
chris@clientbiller.com

Thanks!

------
cedricd
Link isn't working... based on the title it sounds like filepicker.io -- is it
different?

~~~
va1en0k
please try again... we weren't ready for the prime time probably :-) works for
us now

~~~
cedricd
Really like the look of the landing page btw... nice job.

~~~
va1en0k
Wow, thank you! We were wondering if it does the job :)

------
bmelton
Sorry, this comment doesn't necessarily add to the discussion, but as I
noticed the founders posting here, this is directed at them:

Just looking through the Django implementation docs, it appears as though it
defines a pyuploadcare.dj.FileField model field to use on my models, which is
great and all, but seems like it's limiting at first glance. Is that to mean
that each model can only have one file attachment?

What's the recommended workaround for the pretty common use case of having
multiple files attached to a single model? A separate model table with a
foreignkey?

~~~
va1en0k
And, of course, you can use multiple different dj.FileFields for that in one
model, if you need only a limited number of images.

~~~
bmelton
Oh, I don't mind using a separate table or anything, I'm just not entirely
sure if, because you're storing the files, whether or not that changes the
default paradigm.

I might have worded my initial question poorly: but I could very easily have
seen if the FileFields field stored a link to a bucketized URL or something,
or even an array of URIs. If it's one-to-one, then that's fine, and actually
means less changes to my code; I'm just not sure.

Obviously, a quick prototype will show me exactly how to implement, but I
thought I'd ask while the question was hot.

~~~
va1en0k
For now, it can be only a separate table. In the future, of course, there're
going to be buckets and everything, stay tuned!

If you have some specific ideas about this in mind, my email is
valentin@uploadcare.com

